

What does it mean to grow up? - peter_l_downs
http://peterdowns.com/posts/growing-up.html

======
eukaryote
My wife and I used to joke about this - we would ask each other "Are we grown-
ups now?". Even after getting married, we didn't really feel grown-up. We are
both grown-up now - this happened when my first child was born. This probably
differs between cultures (I'm Scottish and my wife is English). I _definitely_
wasn't grown up at 19, and I was living in London holding down a full-time job
in IT, and living in my own flat.

------
a3voices
I'm 26 now, and one difference I find is that things in life aren't quite as
exciting as they used to be. It's hard to explain, and maybe it's just me.

